# buying 23'' monitor need help



## ankit0_0 (Mar 8, 2011)

hi guys i am buying a 23'' monitor my budget is 11000 plz suggest some good monitors


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Acer S231HL @10.2k


----------



## himangshu (Mar 8, 2011)

Instead of getting a 23'' monitor get a 24'' BenQ G2420HD for 11.5k


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 8, 2011)

what about samsung or dell


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

samsung px2370 is very good but will cost you 14.5k
you can go samsung p2350 @10.8k


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 9, 2011)

i hav heard there are issues with samsung p2350 
the monitor sometimes gets switched on or off automatically

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

ill be using the monitor for gaming and sometimes movies

---------- Post added 09-03-2011 at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was 08-03-2011 at 06:39 PM ----------

guys plz suggest some nice monitors i have to but it by today or 2moro


----------



## mitraark (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a Samsung P2350 , what does it mean it gets switched On or Off automatically ? Sometimes my screen dowws flicker, i think its due to Voltage fluctuations , is it that ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought a LG E2360 23" LED for 11,700 last month. Should be cheaper now. Had bought it the day it came to bangalore. Its ultrathin and looks exactly like the samsung PX2370. 
Refer this thread for the discussion: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/136497-samung-led-bx2250-monitor.html


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

dell u2311h owise go for the benq 24' suggested abv its a steal at that price.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 9, 2011)

my budget is 11k and the dell u mentioned is more than that 
its fine if i get even a 22 inch or 21 inch 
but the monitor should not give any problems 
plz guys help me out need to order by 2day evening or by 2moro


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2011)

Acer S243HL @ 11k 24 inch LED widescreen.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 9, 2011)

i am going to use it for gaming


----------



## d3p (Mar 9, 2011)

Go ahead with this.
Acer S243HL @ 11k 24 inch LED widescreen. 

Refer this link, but the actual price in Mumbai, delhi or bangalore is less.
Buy Acer LCD Monitor | Acer 24 Inch Widescreen LED Monitor | Buy LCD Monitor


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 9, 2011)

i am looking out for a monitor dedicated for gaming and has no color bleeding

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

the acer 24 inch is costing 13999 in mumbai


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

go for benq monitor they arent bad at all. g2420hd is an excellent buy at 11.5k u shouldnt mind 500 rs extra.

benq e2220 hd should be avbl for 10-11k

otherevise you can get g2220hd 7.5k


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> go for benq monitor they arent bad at all. g2420hd is an excellent buy at 11.5k u shouldnt mind 500 rs extra.
> 
> benq e2220 hd should be avbl for 10-11k
> 
> otherevise you can get g2220hd 7.5k



Hmmm..my 1st choice was Benq then shifted to DELL but finally bought Acer ....I hope it doesn't happen while choosing a bride


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2011)

ummm read the other thread! they suggest AOC :\ i thought samsung monitors are more reliable!

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

AOC T2442e costs around 14.8k
AOC T2242We costs around 12k 

no 23  lol


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmmm..my 1st choice was Benq then shifted to DELL but finally bought Acer ....I hope it doesn't happen while choosing a bride



off topic :
i don't think you will hesitate to have chance to date 3 brides at a shot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> off topic :
> i don't think you will hesitate to have chance to date 3 brides at a shot.



lolz...in dat case all the 3 will have guns to kill me @one shot


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Off topic: Wow what a Sight ??

i have seen Rajinikant killing two in one bullet, but for the first time i will witness 3 killing one on single shot.

Henceforth lets make this through PM.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 11, 2011)

now back to monitors


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

ankushkool said:


> now back to monitors



Oh..ya...

@ankit0_0: Just check the review of Acer S231HL in youtube & also 
Benq V series monitor


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 11, 2011)

Any ideas how is AOC V24t and Samsung P2370MS?


----------



## AB01 (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to buy a lcd monitor for my laptop. I intend to connect it to my laptop as an external monitor. When i do the same with my lcd tv (resolution of lcd tv 1366 X 768), My lcd tv resolution changes to 1024x700 it doesnot take 1280x800.

Will the same thing happen if i buy i lcd monitor and connect it to my laptop. 

Pls help !!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Laptop configuration Compaq Persario v3149au
no hdmi out in my laptop.
128 mb nvdia go6150 graphic card.
resolution that i get on my laptop screen is 1280 X 800 wide screen.
1 gb ram .
1.6 ghz processor.
windows 7 .


----------



## certmen (Mar 14, 2011)

hi guys, am planning to buy either PX2370 or P2370MS today.. which among the two is best for watching HD movies and playing games on PS3/XBOX360?

can i connect home theater or set top box to PX2370?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

px 2370 is over priced dont know abt p2370MS


----------

